# Vauxhall adam grand slam gets uk reveal at autosport show



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

VAUXHALL ADAM GRAND SLAM GETS UK REVEAL AT AUTOSPORT SHOW









◾ADAM range-topper debuts in Birmingham
◾1.4-litre-turbo (150PS) engine and Red 'n' Roll-design
◾Performance chassis with VXR braking system

Luton - Vauxhall's top-of-the-range ADAM GRAND SLAM will make its UK debut at Autosport International 2015 (Thursday 8th - Sunday 11th January) at the NEC, Birmingham.

Previewed at last year's Geneva and Frankfurt Motor Shows, the ADAM GRAND SLAM features slick design and a spirited 1.4-litre turbo (150PS) powertrain. It also gets a specially-tuned chassis and a VXR braking system.

With 150PS and 220Nm of torque, the new version of the 1.4-litre Turbo ECOTEC unit in the ADAM GRAND SLAM boasts a specific power output exceeding 100PS/litre. It is a turbocharged, high performance unit derived from the ADAM's existing four-cylinder, 1.4-litre engine, that has been exclusively developed for the ADAM GRAND SLAM.

The front lip spoiler, side sill moldings and an extended rear bumper cut-out with a visible, bold exhaust tailpipe make the bodywork appear more muscular then a standard ADAM. A total of ten body paint choices and four further roof combinations are available with the Red ʼn' Roll roof design reserved exclusively for ADAM S customers. The distinctive rear spoiler above the rear window and the special ADAM logo on the C pillars complete the look.

Inside the vehicle, the driver and front passenger can choose between four different seat arrangements, three of which are exclusively available for this ADAM variant, including the Recaro Performance seats in Morrocana or nappa leather. The interior reflects the Red ʼn' Roll design in many ways, with the optional leather package including black and red steering wheel, gear knob and handbrake in leather or the red and white lighting for the instrument panels and doors.

Orders will open for the ADAM GRAND SLAM in January 2015.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I quiet like these Adams, Funky looking motors and seem to be selling quiet well.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I've gone off Vauxhalls in recent years but this looks pretty smart!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

That looks like a wicked little motor!


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

My girlfriend has a purple one! It's a superb all rounder!!! I too hate vauxhalls every one I've ever driven seems to have a flat spot! But hers is ace! I'd have one myself! This will be obviously even better!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Interesting car, looks good and can see the wife in one of these....whether she like it or not lol


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

looks good but its certainly down on power!
If this hit the 200BHP boundary it would sell like hot cakes!


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

I looked at one for my mum. It was very badly put together. It smacked of "that'll do"


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

20vKarlos said:


> looks good but its certainly down on power!
> If this hit the 200BHP boundary it would sell like hot cakes!


Won't happen as new Corsa VXR is out in spring and that will be 200bhp so would Put Adam in direct competition power wise so peg back the power on the Adam


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Girlfriend has one. 

Great little car. Shame hers is a 1.2 though


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

I hate vauxhall but i love the look of these
200bhp will be too much on this so 150 sounds about right.
Dont like the clunky corsa feel gearbox though.


----------



## lilernie94 (Jan 13, 2015)

I have one of these, and I love it, nippy and the MPG I get is the best I have,


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

lilernie94 said:


> I have one of these, and I love it, nippy and the MPG I get is the best I have,


You've done well....it isn't out yet


----------



## lilernie94 (Jan 13, 2015)

R0B said:


> You've done well....it isn't out yet


Was talking about the Adam, I've got the standard model not the performance one! :wall: haha,


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

http://www.vauxhall.co.uk/vehicles/future-models-and-concepts/adam-grand-slam/overview.html


----------



## DUBNBASS (Jan 4, 2015)

Had a look at AS show and was impressed
I work for vauxhall and have to admit I have a soft spot for these little cars had one for a week as they sold my van and loved driving it about such fun, 
Will see what the new corsa van is like in about 6 weeks time as that's when it's due


----------

